# Child benefit when working abroad



## finkie (28 Jan 2013)

My employer - public service plan to send me for 12 months working in an institution in the United State. My wife who is American (and a full time mother) is really happy to about the trip. However it is not clear to me if we will still be able to claim child benefit? I am not changing my permanent residence and salary is paid in Ireland as usual.  When my wife rang the social welfare office she said that they said we would lose our benefit as she is American and if she goes back there during that period she would not be considered resident. Does this make sense to you AAMers out there? It does n't make sense to me since I am the only salary earner and my permanent address is still in Ireland. Does anyone know if the social welfare office have this correct?


----------



## thunder99 (28 Jan 2013)

They probably are right. I know when we tried to get it a couple of years ago, it was the mother's status that counted - they wouldn't even accept the application from me (Male). 

So if the mother & child aren't residing in the EU, I'd say you're out of luck.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Jan 2013)

As the child and it's mother are not resident in Ireland child benefit is unlikely to be paid here during their absence.
However it appears that you will continue to pay PRSI so that country usually pays the child benefit
Not clear to me


----------



## bacchus (29 Jan 2013)

Depends on habitual residence. Would that link help?


----------



## finkie (31 Jan 2013)

Thank you folks for your replies. Its obviously a kind of a grey area. I am and will be paying all my PRSI for sure (my wife and I are joint assessed). I will be over and back to Ireland and consequently will not be able to avail of any Denis O'Brien type income tax measures so there is no change there. I am not sure what to do. It looks like I will be down on the deal. I wish they could just pay me the child benefit rather than my wife as it would be clearer then. Anyway thank you.


----------



## dereko1969 (1 Feb 2013)

If you are public sector then this must have happened before, perhaps you're getting some living abroad allowance that is supposed to make up for the non payment of child benefit. I know in the Civil Service that there is a different allowance for those assigned abroad who have their family with them as opposed to those that don't.

Ask HR or your Union or both, can't believe this hasn't been asked about before.


----------



## partnership (3 Feb 2013)

My understanding is that child benefit is paid in the country where you pay your prsi which would be here.  Although this is an EU rule and you are going to the US it should still be ok to continue to claim here.  I know that a friend of mine whose husband got a job in UK and she followed 6 months later after selling house with kids had to repay the 6 months before she could get an benefit in UK because that is where they would have claimed even though she and the children were resident here.  The only factor I am unclear on is the UK end but I would get your employer to find out as they are the ones sending you and should compensate you if you lose it.


----------



## Time (3 Feb 2013)

I wonder why the whole status of the mother thing has not been challenged here by fathers?


----------

